# Chinning bars ruin door frames...



## flip.the.nuts (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm talking about the chinning bars you don't screw into your door frame, the ones that are portable. I really want to use one at my university accomodation, but they will ruin the door frame slowly, and of course I don't want to pay for a new door frame for them, lol.

Anyone got any ideas about how to prevent damage to the door frame?

Just trying to exercise


----------



## comperic2003 (Apr 13, 2008)

Just buy the one that screws in. When you leave just puddy up the holes; no one will be able to tell. Or go to a park and do pullups there, or join a gym.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 13, 2008)

Pretty much what CompEric had mentioned - you could definitely go to the park to get a great workout or even on the street - take a look at these videos....

*Upper Body and Core Conditioning*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2JP1AWxT7m0&feature=related

*Playground Workout Intro*

you will have to look at the related videos to see the other workouts
that you can do on the [layground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOhMvOkRkN8&feature=related

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flip.the.nuts (Apr 14, 2008)

I go to the gym man (for weight lifting),

But I really want to like do some pull-ups after i wake up in a morning!

I was thinking there are perhaps really good chinning bars that somehow apply the pressure over a large area somehow?


----------

